
Off Canvas - DanielRibeiro
http://jasonweaver.name/lab/offcanvas/
======
mcantelon
Is this better than responsive design techniques like <http://cssgrid.net/>?

Seems like this is over-simplified and falls down when you go from tablet to
desktop.

------
drcode
I like the simplicity of this.

